# Mal wieder ein Problem mit Applet und Bildern.



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe ein Applet und eine Klasse "About" die JDialog erweitert. Diese Klasse About hat u.a. ein Label mit einem Image. Will ich nun den About JDialog vom Applet Menü aus aufrufen, kommt mal wieder ne securityexception..

wie kann man das am besten umgehen. ne signatur dürfte ich ja hier nicht benötigen, da das applet nur bilder vom entpsrechenden webordner liest.


auszug aus About:


```
public About()
 {
		super();		
		setTitle("About");		
		setModal(true);
		setSize(375,222);		
		setResizable(false);
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
 

                logo = new ImageIcon("logo.gif");
		iconLabel = new JLabel(logo);	
}
```

auszug aus der aufrufenden AppletKlasse:


```
aboutIc = getImage(getCodeBase(),"About16.gif");
		about = new JMenuItem("About", new ImageIcon(aboutIc));	
		
		
	
		
		about.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
		{
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
			{
				new About().setVisible(true);
			}
			
		});
```


Danke Euch!

Gerhard Mossmann


----------



## DaHunger (20. Jan 2006)

Versuchs mal damit:
logo = new ImageIcon(About.class.getResource("logo.gif");


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jan 2006)

Liegt dein Applet in einem Jar-Archiv?
Benutze auch mal die Forumsuche, es gibt mehrere Beiträge zum Einlesen von Bildern mit einem Applet.

Hier mal ein konkretes Beispiel:
http://www.bytes4fun.de/applets/ImageIcon/


----------



## GerhardM (22. Jan 2006)

Guten Abend, 

also mit dem Befehl von DaHunger geht es. Keine Exception, das Bild wird geladen und angezeigt!
Danke dafür!

Gepackt sind meine Dateien bisher noch nicht, aber ich werde meine kLASSen jetzt auch mal in ein jar packen und ein wenig herumprobieren ob und wie das dann geht.

Also, danke nochmal.Schönen Abend noch

Gruss
Gerhard M.


----------

